# Brown, "rust-like" dots



## vstM3 (Aug 26, 2012)

The car is Mineral White metallic and I have multiple brown, rust-like "dots" on the rear bumper and by the rear plate area. I tried all tar, sap, "you name it" removers and it does not come off. Do I try a detail shop? Any recommendations for Chicago area? Have the dealer look at it? Thanks in advance for help!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

Can you post a pic and a list of stuff you've tried?


----------



## luigi524td (Apr 4, 2005)

I'd absolutely have the dealer inspect the paint to verify the paint issues aren't coming from the inside out! If it is that could be a warranty claim.


----------



## csmeance (Dec 10, 2007)

vst335is said:


> The car is Mineral White metallic and I have multiple brown, rust-like "dots" on the rear bumper and by the rear plate area. I tried all tar, sap, "you name it" removers and it does not come off. Do I try a detail shop? Any recommendations for Chicago area? Have the dealer look at it? Thanks in advance for help!
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


These are from the brakes on your car! Small filings of metal from the rotors and pads get embedded in the paint as you drive. The easy way to remove them is to use a clay bar. You can buy a kit for 20 dollars from autozone. Google and read up on how to clay! If you drop it throw it out!

It'll take about 1-2 hours to clay the whole car but it'll be worth it to remove those nasty spots. If you want something easier, use IRON X or IRON CUT or a decontamination product like that. Wolf's makes a gel that you can wash your car with that is fairly simple to use.


----------



## vstM3 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks I'll try clay bar and parked some pics as well!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## luigi524td (Apr 4, 2005)

*Spotted paint*



csmeance said:


> These are from the brakes on your car! Small filings of metal from the rotors and pads get embedded in the paint as you drive.


That's a new one on me ... maybe because I've never had a white BMW. It seems odd that brake dust would travel beyond the wheel wells.


----------



## vstM3 (Aug 26, 2012)

luigi524td said:


> That's a new one on me ... maybe because I've never had a white BMW. It seems odd that brake dust would travel beyond the wheel wells.


And more to that, the area behind the wheel is clear, the bumper by the trunk and plate area has them...

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## csmeance (Dec 10, 2007)

luigi524td said:


> That's a new one on me ... maybe because I've never had a white BMW. It seems odd that brake dust would travel beyond the wheel wells.





vst335is said:


> And more to that, the area behind the wheel is clear, the bumper by the trunk and plate area has them...
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


When you are diving and applying the brakes air is rushing past the car! Air travels through the wheels into the brakes which pump air out. This air goes under the car and up and out from the back. New cars can also get this due to rail dust floating onto cars. Most people end up washing their car through harsh car washes that end up scratching the paint and removing most of these. You on the other hand haven't marred it that much and that's why you can see it. Claying gently removes these deposits along with others.


----------



## vstM3 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks, I'll try clay.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Revelation19 (Nov 2, 2011)

Good idea. Don't forget to use plenty of clay lube (detailer). I like this stuff.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

vst335is said:


> The car is Mineral White metallic and I have multiple brown, rust-like "dots" on the rear bumper and by the rear plate area. I tried all tar, sap, "you name it" removers and it does not come off. Do I try a detail shop? Any recommendations for Chicago area? Have the dealer look at it? Thanks in advance for help!
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


What that is, is called rail dust...it's caused by the friction of the metal train wheels while the car is being transported. It's starting to rust and on light colors shows up as rust spots. There are two things I would suggest.

Start with a decontamination wash, they one I like is linked below..It's really excellent on rims, but will do your painted areas very well. Then get a clay bar kit this will take whatever else is on the paint. Next I would polish the paint to smooth the clear coat and lastly seal or paste wax.

The clay kit and polish can be brought OTC but the website I have linked has all of that for you.

http://www.autogeek.net/iron-x-iron-remover.html


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

vst335is said:


> Thanks, I'll try clay.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Read what I posted below...clay is a good idea but you want to wash the car first with a decam product that removes the rusty metal...clay will grab the metal particles but can sit on the surface of the clay and could drag across the paint


----------



## vstM3 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks! Will do..


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 186697 (Mar 21, 2010)

edit: double post


----------



## 186697 (Mar 21, 2010)

I've got mineral white and had something similar on mine when I picked it up. They were very tiny and not really that big of a deal, but I asked my detailer to get rid of them since a spray of iron-x didn't do anything for me (i originally assumed it was fall out or brake dust as well). Turns out it was the cheap oil based tire shine my dealer used when i bought the car. Slings off and stains the paint - mostly only stains plastic pieces because of some reaction it has with the plasticizer in the paint. If you google it, you'll see lots of people complaining about it that have metallic white paints (escalade owners with diamond white, etc). Why this seems to occur on metallic white more than alpine white - i'm thinking maybe the metallic particles in the paint are some kind of catalyst for the reaction. In your case it may be iron, who knows, but if you can't get it off through iron-x or clay then you'll know what it may be.


----------

